

Ask HN: Do you feel a need for reviewmyidea.com? - alexk

There are lot's of ideas flying in the air, do you need a feel of a service that will help you to get a feedback on your idea before diving in?
======
jheriko
Sounds like a good idea in principle, but what would prevent it from becoming
"stealmyidea.com"?

~~~
skennedy
Ideas are rarely unique anymore. The real question is can you turn a profit?
If yes, what hurtles are in place that stopped other people from already doing
it? If this site helps gauge the business impact of an idea, great. Sharing
the solutions to implement the idea, well that would be silly.

------
miccotech
CambrianHouse did this for a while and had a very vibrant community. They shut
down and became VenCorps because they felt like nothing was actually getting
accomplished.

